# The Router Bits arrived



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I ordered 24 1/16" two-flute router bits with a 1/4" shank from Amazon.com. They just arrived.

Now to get out to the shop and test them out on some materials!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know, why 24?

I use 3/32", 1/16" and 0.050" end mills with 1/8" shank in my spindle. Whatever is spinning the bit needs to have very low run out.

Steve.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

SteveMI said:


> Inquiring minds want to know, why 24?
> 
> I use 3/32", 1/16" and 0.050" end mills with 1/8" shank in my spindle. Whatever is spinning the bit needs to have very low run out.
> 
> Steve.


That would be a pretty fragile bit with a very small cutting edge that would heat up, get dull, foul up with resin pretty fast, so you'd almost certainly go through a lot of them in a hurry. Even a small amount of excess lateral pressure would stress this tiny bit to the point of breaking. My speculation at least. 

I wonder what he's using them for? The comments on Amazon are pretty interesting most used for string inlays and CNC use. It got rood ratings for ruggedness (considering its size) and several warnings about cutting your fingers trying to get it out of Freud's chronically too tight slot in their plastic cases. 

I wish Freud would figure out a way to keep their bits in place other than their present death grip case insert!


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

I Had a 1/16 Freud....till i bumped my part trying to zero it....didn't take much to break lol, i think i actually used the nub that was still left and milled some plexiglas with it, if i remember right it worked pretty good. My new fav bit is my solid-carbide 1/8 end mill, thing mows threw everything. works great for alu.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

24 bits because I figured I would break a few before I got the feed speed down right.

They DO go dull, and quickly. I am not happy about that.

I bought the 1/16" bits to try to do some fine routing of vinyl. This is my first experiment with the bits...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really nice project! Bet it is easy to sell something like that. Now I see why you got so many at once. Did you get a price break on that quantity?


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Joe this is really cool man, now we all know what to do with our old scratched vinyl records.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

So, how are they working out???

Steve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

SteveMI said:


> So, how are they working out???
> 
> Steve.


I don't know. I am not in business yet. I am still experimenting. I have toyed with the idea of setting up an Etsy.com store or something, and seeing what will sell.

Do you have any suggestions for how to set up a regular "business"?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

The Hobbyist said:


> Do you have any suggestions for how to set up a regular "business"?


Plenty of references on the legal aspects. 

I haven't found the reference that explains the good economics aspect. Many people and places that will ooh and aah over your work and take your money up front to offer it (most times with them getting a percentage cut). After 6 months of minimal return you don't renew the contract. Unbelievable number of geeks that will offer the magic website and search hits, for upfront money.

Easy to make so many things, finding a viable marketplace that respects the value of those things to make a viable continuing profit is the challenge I haven't come to grips with. 

I could go on and on, but enough for this thread.

Steve.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

SteveMI said:


> Plenty of references on the legal aspects.
> 
> I haven't found the reference that explains the good economics aspect. Many people and places that will ooh and aah over your work and take your money up front to offer it (most times with them getting a percentage cut). After 6 months of minimal return you don't renew the contract. Unbelievable number of geeks that will offer the magic website and search hits, for upfront money.
> 
> ...



I completely understand. Marketing is the key to just about anything. I work with docs that provide services that are not co vered. It is sometimes hard to get them to raise prices and to seek a market that can and will pay for premium. That takes some research. Some people only want the very best, the trick is to find how to reach them in any particular area. They don't often patronize craft shows or consignment shops. You have to start a conversation for quality of legacy woodwork. In newspapers, on the web, local Facebook groups. Takes research. You can do it yourself, but you have to stop messing with people who have no money or don't appreciate the best of the best. Set aside learning more about woodworking and spend some time in the business section of your local library.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,

Unfortunately you're right. That's why I'm a "professional hobbiest".

Plus, once you become a legitimate "business" it's not near as much fun.

HJ

Hard to survive eating sawdust


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> Marketing is the key to just about anything.


Tom, I agree completely, but being a one man band makes it tough. Plus like John, I only want to work a limited portion of my life week chasing the bucks. But I want a respectable return for my time. 

Steve.


----------

